# Clwyd Davies



## Magicmillbrook (5 April 2013)

5 year ban and 100 hours community service and £500 fine


----------



## Dobiegirl (5 April 2013)

What a joke, should have been a lifetime ban and a prison sentence.


----------



## Dobiegirl (5 April 2013)

Im glad the RSPCA are taking the horses although as the mares are foaling it wont be for a while.


----------



## Magicmillbrook (5 April 2013)

I would have preferred longer, but at least it something.  Particularly as the C4 programe and his supporters group paint him as a victim.  At least the next foals will be born into safety


----------



## Amaranta (5 April 2013)

Magicmillbrook said:



			I would have preferred longer, but at least it something.  Particularly as the C4 programe and his supporters group paint him as a victim.  At least the next foals will be born into safety
		
Click to expand...

^^^^ this would have liked a prison sentence but yes, it is something


----------



## hackneylass2 (6 April 2013)

Good and bad, at least, hopefully he won't return to his old ways five years hence.

100 hours community service?  not good enough, lets face it, many unemployed folk have to do well over over 100 hours unpaid 'service' at the likes of Poundland!   He should have had a lifetime ban on keeping animals.


----------



## competitiondiva (6 April 2013)

Excellent news!

I have to say it's rather a joke with channel 4, they paint this picture of an innocent man being persecuted by the RSPCA.  Yet a court finds his actions (or lack of!) of causing un-necessary suffering to his horses warrants a 5 year ban.  Yet channel 4 aren't publicising this are they.  I think they have alot to answer for and complaints should be made.  I also wonder if showing a programme which only shows one side of a story and was viewed by so many people evoking strong responses, before a court has sentenced someone affects the sentence given???


----------



## Amymay (6 April 2013)

The removal of the horses is absolutely the best news. Its a shame he can't rot in prison, but hey ho.


----------



## Goldenstar (6 April 2013)

Personally I would not want him in prison far to expensive but it really ought to have been a life ban very very disappointing.


----------



## Dobiegirl (6 April 2013)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-22048859


I hope this will make it easier it evict him from the property he has squatted on for all these years and once he is gone he will find it impossible to keep any more horses or other animals.


----------



## Echo Bravo (6 April 2013)

Must agree with Dobiegirl, but yes channel 4 should acknowledge this.


----------



## Amymay (7 April 2013)

It is reported today that the foal born to a little grey mare has died. It had pneumonia.  The mare herself is in very poor condition, having received no nutritional support during or after the birth.With snow on the ground and no access to hay her condition deteriorated,  and subsequently the foals.

It is srange to think that so many of us received bans from the Support Clwyd Davies fb page for asking the very questions which would have prevented this little scraps death (and indeed received fb bans for continuing to pursue answers to questions that needed answers).

At the sentencing on Friday it was reported that Mr Davies' 'supporter' had spent £10K of their own money helping care for his horses. With the seizure of another horse from Mr Davies days prior to sentencing, the death of the foal, the deteriorating condition of the herd and no hay in evidence, this obviously is to be questioned.

So once again horses (animals) become the victims of bin end breeders, bin end dealers and people out for one thing only - themselves.

I believe therecare questions to be answered by the RSPCA who allowed this situation to go on for too long. And by the 'supporter' of Mr Davies. I would also call for more prosecutions to be brought forward.

I've had my eyes well and truly opened over the past several weeks, what with this situation and the current scammers operating at Beeston, ahd the fall out that has produced. And I am disgusted to be part of the same race as these people.

I'll shed a tear for that little foal today. The poor ****** never stood a chance.

And if anyone who supports Mr Davies reads this - shame, shame, shame on you.


----------



## amandap (7 April 2013)

I am very sad to read about the mare and foal amymay.  Hopefully, they will all be moved asap.

I don't feel 5 years is anywhere near a long enough ban myself. This man may need help but it is blatently obvious to me he is not fit to care for horses. 
I do feel situations like this should be dealt with more strictly when animals are at risk. 
A right to own animals should be a privilege not a right. Animals are still considered chattels and until they have more rights in law I can't see this sort of scenario lessening tbh.


----------



## Amaranta (7 April 2013)

I so agree with you Amymay, I actually think they are more to blame than he is, it does seem that, as many of us suspected, they were only out to feather their own nests in glory.

The death of this poor foal lies firmly at their doorstep and I hope they can live with themselves.


----------



## Dobiegirl (7 April 2013)

If he had handed all those horses over to the RSPCA in the beginning they would not be in this desperate position now and that little foal wouldnt have died. Good people had offered to rehome them and for all the entires to be gelded but this offer was rejected, meanwhile The Truth group were trying to keep people informed but were suffering continuing reporting and banning on fb. Believe it or not he still has his supporters who wont hear a word against him dont they know denial is not a river in Egypt.


----------



## piebaldsparkle (7 April 2013)

It is one think to support someone, and an entirely different thing to allow and seeming encourage the ongoing abuse.  This is exactly what his supports did.  They are as responsible is not more so of this recent death, as they claimed they were monitoring and safe guarding the remaining animals in the herd.

I hope the ring leader is pleased with herself, she clearly has no shame the way she attempted to use the publicity from abuse to build her center.  She clearly thinks no publicity is bad publicity, well wake-up love and smell the suffering.


----------



## Amaranta (7 April 2013)

piebaldsparkle said:



			It is one think to support someone, and an entirely different thing to allow and seeming encourage the ongoing abuse.  This is exactly what his supports did.  They are as responsible is not more so of this recent death, as they claimed they were monitoring and safe guarding the remaining animals in the herd.

I hope the ring leader is pleased with herself, she clearly has no shame the way she attempted to use the publicity from abuse to build her center.  She clearly thinks no publicity is bad publicity, well wake-up love and smell the suffering.
		
Click to expand...

round of applause for PS!

Predictably the excuses are The Truth hindered them, the RSPCA should have removed the horses (they could not prior to the court case unless CD asked them to) and the snow prevented feeding the horses (CD has a tractor which he has no trouble driving down to Tesco's)

They seem to have no conscience regarding this poor foal.


----------



## FionaM12 (7 April 2013)

Poor little foal. 

What a sad short life: born in the coldest spring since records began, to know only harsh weather and hunger and die just as help arrived.


----------



## Ibblebibble (7 April 2013)

i can't even begin to put into words how i felt his morning seeing the news of the foals death, there are not enough expletives to describe the morons who have caused it's death


----------



## amandap (7 April 2013)

piebaldsparkle said:



			It is one think to support someone, and an entirely different thing to allow and seeming encourage the ongoing abuse.
		
Click to expand...

This is the point I was trying to make. There comes a point when someone may not be fit to have animals for many reasons. We all get older and to some extent many of us may become unable to manage but imho this is something we have to face and do something about. Horses may have been someones life but I strongly believe that doesn't give any of us a right to continue if the horses (in this case) are suffering.


----------



## Amymay (8 April 2013)

Apparently the horses are to go to Redwings.  Wonderful news.


----------



## Natch (8 April 2013)

The whole sorry affair was so entirely preventable. 

Amaranta, weren't they the very people campaigning for him to keep his horses and rspca NOT take them?!

In RSPCA's defence (!) they don't have the power to remove (despite what they would have you believe). They do so when a local authority welfare officer says they can.


----------

